
Looking for Peer Developer for Simple Game Idea and Learning Together - Arthanari
Hi Folks,<p>I have one idea for a simple game.<p>I am looking for a peer developer. I am a web programmer and feel like if i have to learn game programming i may take a couple months. I would like to get my idea of the ground sooner than that. So looking for some game programmer at advanced beginner or competent stage. Not looking for experts though who may finish the game in a day and take the fun out of it.<p>Would prefer to join and learn the techniques of game development in this process with this peer developer.<p>If interested in working together please connect with me at c.arthanari@gmail.com.<p>Thanks,
Artha
======
thorin
What technologies and platform are you targeting and what kind of games. If
you have a year to spare you must watch
[https://handmadehero.org/](https://handmadehero.org/)

------
id122015
I also created a simple game that I can play in the terminal, but hell, I will
not do the graphic design, I don't know yet how to do the graphical interface.
And nothing about mobile platforms. It looks like its easier to do game
development in a team.

~~~
Arthanari
That is true. Its good to work as a team. Let me know what game you built
previously.

------
sharemywin
Did you mention what platform? Also, the genre of the game?

~~~
Arthanari
I am thinking of getting it up in below platforms in given order.

1\. Mobile Web 2\. Web 3\. Android 4\. IOS 5\. Others

Genre would be Sports, but i dont think it would be limited to it as its a
simple one and with little tweaks i can imagine many fun ideas around it.

